# weird food question--ginger root?



## kristinmarissa (Jan 27, 2009)

So I was chewing on some ginger root, sitting on the floor watching Pasta Batman run around when she came up to me, sniffed the ginger root, and took a bite! She doesn't eat out of our hands a lot so I was surprised; she really seemed to like it! I wanted to feed her more but I wasn't sure if it was safe for her. I couldn't find ANY information on it when I searched it in Google so I was hoping someone here could help. So do you think ginger root is safe for hedgehogs? I would love to be able to feed her more!


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

It should be ok in really small amounts. It is a natural remedy for upset stomachs in humans. I don't know of any harmful effects but as with most things small amounts are ok but too much of anything can cause trouble. Hopefully someone who has studied more on ginger can answer this for sure one way or the other.


----------

